

I ditched Windows 8 and went Ubuntu by mistake - paulschlacter
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/82813

======
mydoghasworms
Pleasantly misleading title, as the author had a nice experience with Linux,
but he is obviously not very technically savvy (calls himself a geek, but
clearly is not), but in the sum total of things, having a nice Linux
experience is something you want to hear from a non-geek.

